# Sinful Indulgences



## nikki (Mar 5, 2010)

So everyone, I have a question for you all. 
What is your favourite sinful indulgence? You know what I mean, those foods where if you could eat them all day, every day, you would. And I don't mean just a nibble... 

For me, as typical as it may seem, it is chocolate. 
I could eat chocolate on anything. Literally ANYTHING. There's a coffee flavoured frozen yogurt that Chapmans makes, and the only reason I can't help myself is because of the awesome pieces of chocolate inside of it all... Today, I just had a small bag of Cadbury mini eggs... I have some Godiva chocolate bars in the fridge... And I've even learned how to use a chocolate mold to make my own filled chocolates. 
I actually think about different chocolate recipes through out the day most days... 

Your turn!


----------



## GB (Mar 5, 2010)

Sushi. I love food and could have answered this question with so many different things, but sushi is my downfall. I think I have an actual addiction to it. If I go too long without it then it is all I can think of and my mind won't relax until I get some.


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 5, 2010)

Cheesecake.  Doesn't really matter what the flavor is, any cheesecake is pretty much better than no cheesecake.  I do have my favorites though. That might be TMI.


----------



## nikki (Mar 5, 2010)

Sushi is amazing... I've had good and bad sushi though, and my last sushi experience landed me with food poisoning. LOL... which was horrible, but i'd still love to eat those cucumber rolls... 
I have a similar addiction to Starbucks. The only reason I know this, is because I've limited myself from having it too frequently (uh... except for this past week or two...)... I may or may not have that addiction to chocolate. Not sure, I've never tried to cut myself off of it hahahah.. 

Cheesecake is great! You know, I went to the Cheesecake Factory in Miami with my husband a while back on one of our vacations... Would you believe that I didn't even have ONE piece of cheesecake? ...  We had gone there for dinner, then went to see a movie, and when we left the movie the restaurant was closed!!!!!!!
I love chocolate cheesecake.


----------



## Alix (Mar 5, 2010)

nikki said:


> I have a similar addiction to Starbucks. The only reason I know this, is because I've limited myself from having it too frequently (uh... except for this past week or two...)...



STARBUCKS??? And you call yourself Canadian young lady? Shame! For the good of the nation you need to convert to either Timmy's or Second Cup.


----------



## nikki (Mar 5, 2010)

Alix said:


> STARBUCKS??? And you call yourself Canadian young lady? Shame! For the good of the nation you need to convert to either Timmy's or Second Cup.


 
HAHAHAHAHHAHAA oh noooooooooooooooooooooo 
hahahaha
Well... Um.. Okay, I will hang my head in shame. I have nothing to say. hahahahaha 
Timmy's I can do. Second Cup, I don't know... The last two times I went there,they messed up my drink. Made me feel like they were undercover Starbucks' workers catching me in the act of drinking other coffees...*sigh*
I make better lattes at home then starbucks either way.  But there's also a Starbucks right on my way to work  (excuses, I know...)


----------



## Alix (Mar 5, 2010)

nikki said:


> HAHAHAHAHHAHAA oh noooooooooooooooooooooo
> hahahaha
> Well... Um.. Okay, I will hang my head in shame. I have nothing to say. hahahahaha
> Timmy's I can do. Second Cup, I don't know... The last two times I went there,they messed up my drink. Made me feel like they were undercover Starbucks' workers catching me in the act of drinking other coffees...*sigh*
> I make better lattes at home then starbucks either way.  But there's also a Starbucks right on my way to work  (excuses, I know...)



We have some work to do here I think. Sigh.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm not a sweet eater, but adore fried oysters and will do anything for steamed clams...We have a place we love in Moss Landing,last time we went I found out that Phil's was in a throw down with Bobby Flay, the fish there is fresh and cooked to perfection...Heaven by the Ocean.
kadesma


----------



## DaveSoMD (Mar 5, 2010)

Pizza... real honest NY style pizza.. the kind where the crust is that perfect size between thick and thin, crusty on the outside and just slightly chewy on the inside.  I could have it 3 meals a day!!!


----------



## babetoo (Mar 5, 2010)

i am torn between lobster (hard to find here and out of sight price wise.) or hot fudge sundaes. to chose would be difficult. could i have one all morning and the other all afternoon?


----------



## froggythefrog (Mar 5, 2010)

Really good bread, whether it's sour dough, really dense whole grain, tortillas, or fresh pita.  I could just totally stuff myself with bread without a problem.

Pinto beans and rice is another one that I can eat all day if it has just the right amount of salt and seasoning.  Often when I fix it, I do eat until I am just a little more than full!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 5, 2010)

nikki, are we twins?  I LOVE chocolate.  Or chocolate-covered-chocolate.  Or chocolate with a side of chocolate.  Just make sure it has the cocoa in it...white "chocolate" to me is a waste of calories better spent on *chocolate.*  Put a chunk of dark chocolate along side of a nice rich, smooth red wine and I'm completely in heaven. _*swoon*_


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 6, 2010)

Corned Beef...all I can get, every chance I get.  Or Bacon.

I don't eat many sweets, but I am currently hooked on chocolate bars made with 70% Cacao and coffee beans.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 6, 2010)

A really good pizza topped with lobster!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 6, 2010)

Alix said:


> STARBUCKS??? And you call yourself Canadian young lady? Shame! For the good of the nation you need to convert to either Timmy's or Second Cup.




Tim Horton's. The best doughnuts on the other side of the river.

Oh, but wait; what's my sinful indulgence?  Hmmm.  Let me think.  Wait, it's coming.  It's coming.  I've got it!  Eveything that I'm not supposed to eat as a diabetic.  Oh, all right.  I'll narrow it down to a couple.  Balderson 5-year Heritage Cheddar, Braunshwiger (sp), Pepperoni, cold hot dogs, Caramellow Bar.  Oh, wait; don't forget the Three Muskateers Bar with seedless raspberry jam slathered accross the top.   Mmmmmm.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## merstar (Mar 6, 2010)

Bittersweet chocolate cookies, cake, truffles, ice cream, muffins, and bar chocolate, at least 70%. Did I mention I love chocolate?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 6, 2010)

Shrimp cocktail - It's still my favorite y to eat shrimp
Lay's Potato Chips - I know I can't eat just one (bag)
Pistachio Nuts - I prefer the shelled ones in the half-gallon size jar
Jelly Beans - NOT Jelly Bellies, Lifesaver Jelly Beans are the best.
Deviled Eggs - My daughter's makes them best 
Ande's Mints - The individually wrapped "Indulgence" ones are the best

...and let's not forget Pie!


----------



## Alix (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh dear lord. Andes mints. I LOVE those things. I love After Eights too. I can eat an entire box without flinching.


----------



## babetoo (Mar 7, 2010)

talk about eating it all. my handyman brought me coconut candy from Mexico. yummy. i can't leave it alone. very moist and almost cake like, sorta a macaroon thing. my new best thing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 7, 2010)

Stir an Andes Mint or two into a cup of coffee...try to do it just once.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 7, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Shrimp cocktail - It's still my favorite y to eat shrimp
> Lay's Potato Chips - I know I can't eat just one (bag)
> Pistachio Nuts - I prefer the shelled ones in the half-gallon size jar
> Jelly Beans - NOT Jelly Bellies, Lifesaver Jelly Beans are the best.
> ...



You can keep your mints.  But don't even get me started trying to pick a favorite indulgence when it comes to pie.  I nearly swoon just thinking about it.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## sarah (Mar 8, 2010)

chocolate first of all,in any form,shape or size,lol...
anything baked with pumpkin in it,that includes,pumpkin cake,pie,muffins etc,
cinnamon sticky buns topped with caramel glaze(yummm),
lasagne loaded with different and lots of cheeses...


----------



## mexican mama (Mar 8, 2010)

Pancake and crepes...i am in love with them!if i could eat them everyday i would...also a nice big,chunky burrito is one of my sinful indulgence...comfort food coz it always remind me of home


----------



## nikki (Mar 8, 2010)

Alix said:


> We have some work to do here I think. Sigh.


 
hahahha.... I'm one step away from my addiction by making my overpriced favourites at home...


----------



## nikki (Mar 8, 2010)

froggythefrog said:


> Really good bread, whether it's sour dough, really dense whole grain, tortillas, or fresh pita. I could just totally stuff myself with bread without a problem.
> 
> Pinto beans and rice is another one that I can eat all day if it has just the right amount of salt and seasoning. Often when I fix it, I do eat until I am just a little more than full!


 
OOoooooo.. bread is so painfully tasty... 
Cobs bakery, makes the most amazing whole wheat bread.. 
I bought a loaf, and I swear.. It is the first time I will have ever finished a loaf of bread. SO soft and crispy on the outside... Even after 3 days.. I'm amazed!


----------



## nikki (Mar 8, 2010)

Cooking Goddess said:


> nikki, are we twins? I LOVE chocolate. Or chocolate-covered-chocolate. Or chocolate with a side of chocolate. Just make sure it has the cocoa in it...white "chocolate" to me is a waste of calories better spent on *chocolate.* Put a chunk of dark chocolate along side of a nice rich, smooth red wine and I'm completely in heaven. _*swoon*_


 
I believe we may be! ahahhahahaha
Oh, another favourite.. Chocolate covered coffee beans. 
You know, I was watching an eppisode of Hell's Kitchen (I don't get the food network, however at the gym I was at, the treadmills have televisions on them.. and are set to the foodnetwork by default..torture!!) 
So they were doing a chocolate eppisode. Everything had chocolate. Every aspect of the meal was chocolate. 
I was in heaven watching it. 
So I went home, and prepared a dish. 

Here it is:

What you do is you take a plate, and you unwrap a york peppermint patty... a reece's peanut butter cup... and a box of smarties along with a bag of cadbury mini eggs (now available all year, sweet!) 
A bounty bar. 
Some chocolate covered almonds.
A few squares of dark chocolate.
.. 
You put each item on the plate. 

Serve. 
 My idea of a perfect balanced meal.


----------



## nikki (Mar 8, 2010)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Tim Horton's. The best doughnuts on the other side of the river.
> 
> Oh, but wait; what's my sinful indulgence? Hmmm. Let me think. Wait, it's coming. It's coming. I've got it! Eveything that I'm not supposed to eat as a diabetic. Oh, all right. I'll narrow it down to a couple. Balderson 5-year Heritage Cheddar, Braunshwiger (sp), Pepperoni, cold hot dogs, Caramellow Bar. Oh, wait; don't forget the Three Muskateers Bar with seedless raspberry jam slathered accross the top. Mmmmmm.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
Aw.... I don't know what I would do as a diabetic. 
I really don't. 
let's just say, I would be in and out of the hospital quite a bit, because I wouldn't be able to stop myself from certain foods... 
Have you tried the mint three muskateers... oh man.. soo good!


----------



## nikki (Mar 8, 2010)

Alix said:


> Oh dear lord. Andes mints. I LOVE those things. I love After Eights too. I can eat an entire box without flinching.


 
I finished a box of those after eights thin mints in one night. 
I regret nothing.


----------



## nikki (Mar 8, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Stir an Andes Mint or two into a cup of coffee...try to do it just once.


 
Not that I'm promoting my recipes or anything, but I did a peppermint mocha espresso and posted it in my recipe index, and oh my... 
OH MY... 
I LOVE the mixture of chocolate, mint and coffee! 
Something about the three, just go so well together. 

And andes mint.. i will try that!


----------



## nikki (Mar 8, 2010)

merstar said:


> Bittersweet chocolate cookies, cake, truffles, ice cream, muffins, and bar chocolate, at least 70%. Did I mention I love chocolate?


 
*mmmmmmmmmmm*


----------



## nikki (Mar 8, 2010)

This thread is killing me! I can't even look at it anymore... LOL 
So many great sinful indulgences!! Chocolate is a heavy theme, for sure!

One that I really love, is Pocky sticks.. it's like a mix of a cookie or a pretzel, covered in different things.. chocolate, yogurt, .. mmm...


----------



## sarah (Mar 8, 2010)

i love after eight mints too,godiva bars,hershey milk chocolate kisses,lindt,cadbury fruit n nut,bounty,snickers,you name it...
one thing i forgot,i love cheese flavored dorritos too,with very hot and very tart home made salsa...


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 8, 2010)

I can keep away from anything as long as it's not around, but probably the worst temptation for me is macaroons. they're relatively small, and I have the tendency to keep going back for "just one more....."

Hard to eat just a few kernels of popcorn. before I know it the whole bowl is gone.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 8, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> .............. probably the worst temptation for me is macaroons. they're relatively small, and I have the tendency to keep going back for "just one more....."


I just saw cans of mini chocolate macaroons in the store last week.  OhMy!!!



nikki said:


> ......Oh, another favourite.. Chocolate covered coffee beans......


Those are _wonderful................._  Malley's Chocolates back in the Cleveland area had them in their stores.  Our son loved coffee when he was in high school (still does);  if he had a test coming up I'd be sure to slip a small portion of them into his back pack before he left for school...got him through his long days.


----------



## nikki (Mar 15, 2010)

> Those are _wonderful................._ Malley's Chocolates back in the Cleveland area had them in their stores. Our son loved coffee when he was in high school (still does); if he had a test coming up I'd be sure to slip a small portion of them into his back pack before he left for school...got him through his long days.


 
Smart!!!! Those things definitely work to keep you pepped up for tests and the such!  They're also great to keep stocked in the desk at work... They've gotten me through the odd Monday...


----------



## nikki (Mar 15, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> I can keep away from anything as long as it's not around, but probably the worst temptation for me is macaroons. they're relatively small, and I have the tendency to keep going back for "just one more....."
> 
> Hard to eat just a few kernels of popcorn. before I know it the whole bowl is gone.


 
Oh those are good.... (macaroons)... SOOOOOO good... I love that "just one more...." 
I always say I'll "just have one more" also, and well.. I do have one more (box).


----------



## MoodyBlueFoodie (Mar 16, 2010)

potato chips and/or cheese.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 16, 2010)

*Experience with Chocolate Covered Coffee Beans*

My first year of college and I got myself all set up for studying away from the TV and other distractions.  There was a small bowl of the coffee beans and I was gobbling them up like crazy.  Soon I was pacing the room and could not sit down for more than  a couple of minutes.  LOL!!!  I had made myself so jittery there was no way I could sit and study.  So much for my study session...at least it wasn't a test the next day, just working on getting my notes straightened out.


----------



## sarah (Mar 16, 2010)

fried salted mixed nuts,yummmmm,big gooey dates filled with cream and toasted whole almonds,OMG...


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 16, 2010)

ok, you are all killing me, too.......my absolute favorite chocolate dessert to die for and I'm not a sweet eater in general (I'm a savoury-love by trade.....just look at my swollen ankles from water retention--jest kidding)  is a tiramisu........it's light-tasting (not low-cal I'm sure) chocolate-mousse style pie with a rich dark chocolate flavor and whipped cream topping that is so wonderful with a cup of coffee....if they offered to add mint to it I would be in hog's heaven as I adore anything chocolate minty.......but a well- made  tiramisu is to die for......


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 16, 2010)

Ok.  There are some things I go nuts for.  As stated before, exceptionally sharp and well balanced cheddars, Lay's Potato Chips are hard for me to resist, and very bad for me, a really good liverwurst sandwich, perfect pancakes with real maple syrup, waffles, I love waffles, with a scoop of vanila ice cream on top, and speaking of ice cream, I stay away from this stuff at all costs because I absolutely adore a really good strawberry cheesecake ice cream, or maple nut, or butter pecan, or french vanilla.  BLT with fresh from the vine ripe tomatoes, really good spaghetti with meat sauce and freshly grated Parmesan cheese, pepperoni, cold hot dogs (must be high quality), a perfect baked potato with lots of butter, fresh from the oven home made bread, steaming hot with butter, fresh bread dough pan fried in hot oil and slathered with strawberry freezer jam, 3 Muskateers bar with raspberry jam on top...

I could go on all day long.  I can't even say that I have a favorite category as I love so many great things, from so many great cuisines, all over the world.  Just keep black licorice, anything flavored with alcohol of any type, and mint away from me.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 16, 2010)

Waffles!  Goodweed, you _have_ to try this someday...make your waffle (our kids used to call them "awfulls" even though they loved them) and top it with fresh, sliced strawberries and REAL whipped cream.  If you want the berries sweet just slice them ahead and sugar them like you would for a shortcake.  But they are fine just fresh-sliced too.  OMG, to _die_ for!  _Hmmm, think I'll make this for Sunday brunch._


----------



## DaveSoMD (Mar 16, 2010)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Ok. There are some things I go nuts for. As stated before, exceptionally sharp and well balanced cheddars, Lay's Potato Chips are hard for me to resist, and very bad for me, a really good liverwurst sandwich, perfect pancakes with real maple syrup, waffles, I love waffles, with a scoop of vanila ice cream on top, and speaking of ice cream, I stay away from this stuff at all costs because I absolutely adore a really good strawberry cheesecake ice cream, or maple nut, or butter pecan, or french vanilla. BLT with fresh from the vine ripe tomatoes, really good spaghetti with meat sauce and freshly grated Parmesan cheese, pepperoni, cold hot dogs (must be high quality), a perfect baked potato with lots of butter, fresh from the oven home made bread, steaming hot with butter, fresh bread dough pan fried in hot oil and slathered with strawberry freezer jam,


 
Stop Stop Stop!  You're making me hungry!!!  I have 3 bags of Wise Onion Garlic potato chips in the house, 4 containers of Bryers ice cream, fresh strawberries, and  I am trying to behave.


----------



## Janet H (Mar 16, 2010)

I simply cannot pick just one thing - it's inhumane to ask me to try.

Artichokes - all forms and including that hot artichoke dip that's loaded with parm and mayo
Fritos/cheetos - crunchy salty and sinful (also good with artichoke dip)
German chocolate cake - including the coconut pecan icing


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 16, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> Stop Stop Stop!  You're making me hungry!.....* and  I am trying to behave.*


And yet you continue to torture yourself by reading these threads.  A true culinary masochist!


----------



## recipedirect (Mar 16, 2010)

Krispy Creme Donuts! My big sinful indulgence is smoked salmon and caviar.


----------

